# Trillium Club Sept Advanced Driving School



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't delay and take advantage of SUPER EARLY BIRD PRICING for Trillium Club's Advanced Driving School/Solo Lapping event at CTMP GP track, on Sept 5-7. 

Friday: (approved Solo drivers only): $239
Weekend: $499 (covers both Sat and Sun)
First time Novice: $449‎ (ditto)

Note: The fees are all in and tax deductible as tuition.

The event is open to all car makes and all levels of drivers, with dedicated programs for Novice, Intermediate, Advanced and Solo drivers.

Our events are supported by highly qualified instructors, professional marshals, on site EMS, etc.

The Sept event is over 80%‎ subscribed already, so don't miss out, register before the 6 wks prior to the event "super early bird" deadline and save up to $100 bucks!‎ Or better yet, pre-purchase both Sept and Oct (3-5) events as a "2 pack" special and save even more!

Go to BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | and then "schools" tab for all the info on event format, important prerequisites, how to prep, our schedule, pricing specials and registration links.

Thank you and see you at the track!


----------

